# SWM-ing In A MRV Nightmare



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok I may have finally been pushed over the edge. FIOS...DISH...Someone save me. It's clear that D couldn't care less. I've got 5 hd dvrs been around since 03, all the movies, big bill and NO contract with D. I should be someone to please. When my perfectly working MRV, Ethernet driven, beta, went belly up, I called to pay my money and have it turned back on. "NO DICE" I need the DECA to do that, even though it just worked yesterday!. So I get a free install for today between 8am and noon. NO SHOW!! Not until I call 3 times and at 4:15 I get a tech that has NEVER done this before. After an hour and a half of futzing and calling and holding, it turns out I don't have SWM...NO SH#T. I've never had SWM and it's right there on my record! OK OK Mr. I couldn't give a sh#t less about your time says. We'll set you up for another F**KING Monday morning with someone "a little more experienced". I can't wait. I call CR again, 4th time, tell her what happened. "I feel disrespected" I've had issues before this that were not resolved in a businesslike fashion. She is sugary sweet,,,,but would not give up a couple of HR24 upgrades. Two little boxes would have shut me up and made me feel wanted. NO DICE. I hate getting F**KED and paying for it. Does anyone have an opinion on DISH...I already have FIOS internet and could swing that way easy, but their DVRs are not expandable at this time. At this point I really don't need BETTER than Direct TV, I just need someone that WANTS to take my money AND tell me I'm pretty.

Thanks for reading the rant.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

I called once the beta was over and said add me to "unsupported" mode and after the guy put me on hold for 5 mins came back and said "I learned something new, didnt know we could do that. its been activated" and sure enough it was. As far as fios DVR's go you could always get tivos


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

A few minutes research on this forum may have saved you a lot of headaches.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

elixir26 said:


> Ok I may have finally been pushed over the edge. FIOS...DISH...Someone save me. It's clear that D couldn't care less. I've got 5 hd dvrs been around since 03, all the movies, big bill and NO contract with D. I should be someone to please. When my perfectly working MRV, Ethernet driven, beta, went belly up, I called to pay my money and have it turned back on. "NO DICE" I need the DECA to do that, even though it just worked yesterday!. So I get a free install for today between 8am and noon. NO SHOW!! Not until I call 3 times and at 4:15 I get a tech that has NEVER done this before. After an hour and a half of futzing and calling and holding, it turns out I don't have SWM...NO SH#T. I've never had SWM and it's right there on my record! OK OK Mr. I couldn't give a sh#t less about your time says. We'll set you up for another F**KING Monday morning with someone "a little more experienced". I can't wait. I call CR again, 4th time, tell her what happened. "I feel disrespected" I've had issues before this that were not resolved in a businesslike fashion. She is sugary sweet,,,,but would not give up a couple of HR24 upgrades. Two little boxes would have shut me up and made me feel wanted. NO DICE. I hate getting F**KED and paying for it. Does anyone have an opinion on DISH...I already have FIOS internet and could swing that way easy, but their DVRs are not expandable at this time. At this point I really don't need BETTER than Direct TV, I just need someone that WANTS to take my money AND tell me I'm pretty.
> 
> Thanks for reading the rant.


Not trying to be a dick here but if you took the time to read the multiple threads on getting MRV turned on for your home network you probably would of avoided a bunch of this. Its been widely posted about the issues with the roll out so just b/c you have a history doesn't mean much of anything as respect to the quality of your install. Most that could of been done is the regional service mgr could of seen your complaints and called you and set up an "in house tech"(ones driving the directv vans) to ensure the install went better. This happened to me when a subcontractor dropped the ball on wanting to get up on my 3story roof saying it wasn't possible.

I hear ya on the dissapointment and agree directv dropped a major ball here or least the installer did with the no show and also the one that came out and couldn't do the install but you could of avoided it by getting it turned on using the steps provided here in the forum.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Please read this thread...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590

You are not alone, but you also need to understand that long term, they don;t want their techs ever messing with people's networking setups, and I don't blame them for that....

And when beta periods end, things change.. When was the last time someone who was using windows 7 beta was able to use it? They all had to pay for the real deal when it launched to keep using it, and now directv is asking the same here, not to mention it stated that in the accept screen for the beta MRV program, so none of that is unexpected.

They are having issues with this rollout, and it sucks, but there are ways to get around the issues, you just need to be patient....

And if that fails, go FIOS...


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

I guess I am one of the fortunate ones...On Tuesday I called up, and using Doug's "script" I got my MRV converted from "beta" to "authorized" in no more than 10 minutes...On that same call I decided to get DECA installed and made an appt for today...the installer showed up at 2:30 and was awesome..he was concerned about the signal strength and swapped out my dish with a new one..he installed a SWM16....he replaced the H20 with an H24 and the R15 with an R16....when he went to reset one of my two HR20-700s it did not work..he did not have an HR24 to swap for the HR20-700 on his truck and voluntarily agreed to pick one up and come back to install it 8am tomorrow. I did not lose any recorded programs....I am a happy camper!!


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Not trying to be a dick here but if you took the time to read the multiple threads on getting MRV turned on for your home network you probably would of avoided a bunch of this. Its been widely posted about the issues with the roll out so just b/c you have a history doesn't mean much of anything as respect to the quality of your install. Most that could of been done is the regional service mgr could of seen your complaints and called you and set up an "in house tech"(ones driving the directv vans) to ensure the install went better. This happened to me when a subcontractor dropped the ball on wanting to get up on my 3story roof saying it wasn't possible.
> 
> I hear ya on the dissapointment and agree directv dropped a major ball here or least the installer did with the no show and also the one that came out and couldn't do the install but you could of avoided it by getting it turned on using the steps provided here in the forum.


In a world full of dicks I'm not trying to be one either. I can't and don't read everything posted. I was cool with the install and price. I've heard SWM is not a bad thing. I had no reason to NOT expect a reasonable result. They waved the fee and scheduled me in 2 days. No problem. It went to hell from there and the lack of caring and compensation, all things considered, is my major complaint.


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

Just got off the phone and got turned back on through my LAN. Finally talked to someone that knew what to do, after I told them what had been done, thanks all the kind posters here. I'll endure the Monday SWM upgrade and DECA install because the girl who knew what she was doing said I should. Sometimes the future hurts before it feels good. Thanks for all the help that was given to me, a humble "legend"


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Phil T said:


> A few minutes research on this forum may have saved you a lot of headaches.


If only the DirecTV CSR's would do this!


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

pfp said:


> If only the DirecTV CSR's would do this!


Thank You.

The CSR's I've talked to read from a script. They say the same things. The customer retention reps basically say it with "Passion"


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

elixir26 said:


> Thank You.
> 
> The CSR's I've talked to read from a script. They say the same things. The customer retention reps basically say it with "Passion"


Hence the only person I could get to do it for my account the day it was released was in TECH SUPPORT! Go Figure. haha


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Connected home forum is this way --> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

RobertE said:


> Connected home forum is this way --> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137


Yeah If I had mod powers id move it over there but no point in not responding to someones post.

Sure itll be placed over there in due time though.


----------



## docderwood (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry, this is Directv's fault. The customer should not have to research the internet to find what "script" THEY need to read from to get MRV activated on their own network instead of DECA. 

Even with the "SCRIPT" provided by this forum, it still took me 3 or 4 calls to do this. 

The product they provide is good, but calling them inevitably turns into a very frustrating experience very fast.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Could someone explain why an R22 DVR (HD enabled) worked during the beta MRV and can't work with DECA. Is it a D software thing? The R22, and my HR22 worked fine with powerlines (abet kinda slow on startup). When the beta went off, I sent D an email, asking them about getting turned on to MRV, they said sure, both receivers were OK, but I had to up date my programming ($1 more per month) and pay $3 per month for MRV, but call and I would be taken care of. I called, said that I had saved the pennies (retired) and wanted DECA installed (felt good) and the nice lady said "oh, and you will need to buy a new receiver cause the R22 won't work with MRV". I told her that I really couldn't afford to purchase a new receiver right now and she said "OK then, I will mark you as a beta tester and when you can get a new receiver, call back".
I can live without MRV, but something about this R22 thing, upgrading packages, get a new receiver, somehow doesn't quite pass my sniff test.
Will keep the DECA monies in the bank and my eye on the forum to see if/when something can be done with the R22 thing. Tks for letting an ole f..t rant.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

usnret said:


> Could someone explain why an R22 DVR (HD enabled) worked during the beta MRV and can't work with DECA. Is it a D software thing? The R22, and my HR22 worked fine with powerlines (abet kinda slow on startup). When the beta went off, I sent D an email, asking them about getting turned on to MRV, they said sure, both receivers were OK, but I had to up date my programming ($1 more per month) and pay $3 per month for MRV, but call and I would be taken care of. I called, said that I had saved the pennies (retired) and wanted DECA installed (felt good) and the nice lady said "oh, and you will need to buy a new receiver cause the R22 won't work with MRV". I told her that I really couldn't afford to purchase a new receiver right now and she said "OK then, I will mark you as a beta tester and when you can get a new receiver, call back".
> I can live without MRV, but something about this R22 thing, upgrading packages, get a new receiver, somehow doesn't quite pass my sniff test.
> Will keep the DECA monies in the bank and my eye on the forum to see if/when something can be done with the R22 thing. Tks for letting an ole f..t rant.


IIRC it's because DirecTV's systems say that for MRV you need one HD DVR and at least one other HD DVR or HD receiver and 'officially' the R22 is not a HD DVR, it's a SD that can do HD. Since the system sees only one HD box on the account it says you don't qualify for MRV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

docderwood said:


> Sorry, this is Directv's fault. The customer should not have to research the internet to find what "script" THEY need to read from to get MRV activated on their own network instead of DECA.
> 
> Even with the "SCRIPT" provided by this forum, it still took me 3 or 4 calls to do this.
> 
> The product they provide is good, but calling them inevitably turns into a very frustrating experience very fast.


While it's a pain, since this was *NEVER* DirecTV's plan to use home networking, simply being able to do it shows they've made changes for users.

Sorry, but playing the fault game would have them simply turn off the option and then how would you feel?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> While it's a pain, since this was *NEVER* DirecTV's plan to use home networking, simply being able to do it shows they've made changes for users.
> 
> Sorry, but playing the fault game would have them simply turn off the option and then how would you feel?


can you imagine the posts if they original plan was stuck too.......


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> can you imagine the posts if they original plan was stuck too.......


I can/will blame DirecTV for many things about the rollout of the Connected Home & the Whole home DVR service.
The list is long.
"BUT" to blame them for giving us a backdoor loophole that nobody was trained to exploit, so we can continue to use our unsupported home network, and the time it takes to activate, is at the bottom of this list, if even on the list.


----------



## docderwood (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm glad they decided to allow it...but......

Directv decided to allow it. They should educate their CSR's that it is an option.

I'm always impressed that people defend Directv no matter what they do.



veryoldschool said:


> While it's a pain, since this was *NEVER* DirecTV's plan to use home networking, simply being able to do it shows they've made changes for users.
> 
> Sorry, but playing the fault game would have them simply turn off the option and then how would you feel?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

docderwood said:


> I'm always impressed that people defend Directv no matter what they do.


And my post just above yours is "defending them"?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I can/will blame DirecTV for many things about the rollout of the Connected Home & the Whole home DVR service.
> The list is long.
> "BUT" to blame them for giving us a backdoor loophole that nobody was trained to exploit, so we can continue to use our unsupported home network, and the time it takes to activate, is at the bottom of this list, if even on the list.


Agreed, the timing (7 days) was bad and not verifying their installers actually have the stuff was bad. installers are being put in a bad position when they don't have parts needed because someone did not order the stuff.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

There is a reason DTV has a "F" rating with BBB - I like there service but they suck when it comes to customer service. I want to upgrade my boxes to the 24's series and they want me to dish out over $850 to upgrade 4 boxes and install MRV. I just paid $500 in lease fee's last fall. I think they would cut me a fair deal, but they could care less. Whoever is sitting at the top coming up with dtv's policy's needs to be fired. When I had comcast I could have swapped out my box every week and they wouldn't have cared at all. It also sounds like it is hit or miss getting them to turn MRV video without setting up a deca install. I got lucky and they did it no questions asked through e-care. Just shows how big of idiots are in charge at DirecTV. I thought Sprint use to be bad, but they have improved greatly over the years. DirecTV wins the worst customer service award hands down at least for me.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> There is a reason DTV has a "F" rating with BBB - I like there service but they suck when it comes to customer service. I want to upgrade my boxes to the 24's series and they want me to dish out over $850 to upgrade 4 boxes and install MRV. I just paid $500 in lease fee's last fall. I think they would cut me a fair deal, but they could care less. Whoever is sitting at the top coming up with dtv's policy's needs to be fired. When I had comcast I could have swapped out my box every week and they wouldn't have cared at all. It also sounds like it is hit or miss getting them to turn MRV video without setting up a deca install. I got lucky and they did it no questions asked through e-care. Just shows how big of idiots are in charge at DirecTV. I thought Sprint use to be bad, but they have improved greatly over the years. DirecTV wins the worst customer service award hands down at least for me.


If you dislike DTV so much, you could always go back to Comcast.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sim-X said:


> There is a reason DTV has a "F" rating with BBB - I like there service but they suck when it comes to customer service. I want to upgrade my boxes to the 24's series and they want me to dish out over $850 to upgrade 4 boxes and install MRV. I just paid $500 in lease fee's last fall. I think they would cut me a fair deal, but they could care less. Whoever is sitting at the top coming up with dtv's policy's needs to be fired. When I had comcast I could have swapped out my box every week and they wouldn't have cared at all. It also sounds like it is hit or miss getting them to turn MRV video without setting up a deca install. I got lucky and they did it no questions asked through e-care. Just shows how big of idiots are in charge at DirecTV. I thought Sprint use to be bad, but they have improved greatly over the years. DirecTV wins the worst customer service award hands down at least for me.


I won't disagree with you that DirecTV can do a lot more when it comes to customer service. The biggest is that they need to work on training of first-line CSR's so there is a more consistent response when customers call up.

That being said, the way that DirecTV and Comcast handle their STB's are completely different. As you stated, you have only been a subscriber since last fall. DirecTV does not make a habit discounting additional receivers for new customers that soon after the initial install. Discounts are generally offered to customers that have some sort of payment history.

As for getting MRV set up without a DECA install, it is not surprising that it is hit or miss. It is an unsupported feature, thus not all, if even many of the CSR's know about it. It would be like calling a CSR if you had an issue with your eSATA, they most likely will not be able to help you with it.

- Merg


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Sim-X said:


> There is a reason DTV has a "F" rating with BBB - I like there service but they suck when it comes to customer service. I want to upgrade my boxes to the 24's series and they want me to dish out over $850 to upgrade 4 boxes and install MRV. I just paid $500 in lease fee's last fall. I think they would cut me a fair deal, but they could care less. Whoever is sitting at the top coming up with dtv's policy's needs to be fired. When I had comcast I could have swapped out my box every week and they wouldn't have cared at all. It also sounds like it is hit or miss getting them to turn MRV video without setting up a deca install. I got lucky and they did it no questions asked through e-care. Just shows how big of idiots are in charge at DirecTV. I thought Sprint use to be bad, but they have improved greatly over the years. DirecTV wins the worst customer service award hands down at least for me.


You're not going to get much help on any deals for a couple reasons:

- You've said you've only had the service since last fall, so less then one year into your two year commitment from your last receiver install.
- You have boxes that are working and will still provide all services/functions that the 24 series does, no reason to replace them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> You're not going to get much help on any deals for a couple reasons:
> 
> - You've said you've only had the service since last fall, so less then one year into your two year commitment from your last receiver install.
> - You have boxes that are working and will still provide all services/functions that the 24 series does, no reason to replace them.


Agree with you that expectations need to be realistic.

Whole Home DVR Service/SWiM/DECA is not a give-away program, its an incentive program.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

docderwood said:


> Sorry, this is Directv's fault. The customer should not have to research the internet to find what "script" THEY need to read from to get MRV activated on their own network instead of DECA.
> 
> Even with the "SCRIPT" provided by this forum, it still took me 3 or 4 calls to do this.
> 
> The product they provide is good, but calling them inevitably turns into a very frustrating experience very fast.


Actually I believe the customer should have to research it on the internet, because it's an unsupported feature. Just like you have research the internet to find out about eSATA. Now, could D* have handled the calls better? Sure, but it's a lot of detail and information to handle in a short time. The first few days were brutal, but it's gotten much better. I'm just thankful they're allowing it and a few minutes of frustration on the phone is worth it, IMO.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

Bajanjack said:


> I guess I am one of the fortunate ones...On Tuesday I called up, and using Doug's "script" I got my MRV converted from "beta" to "authorized" in no more than 10 minutes...On that same call I decided to get DECA installed and made an appt for today...the installer showed up at 2:30 and was awesome..he was concerned about the signal strength and swapped out my dish with a new one..he installed a SWM16....he replaced the H20 with an H24 and the R15 with an R16....when he went to reset one of my two HR20-700s it did not work..he did not have an HR24 to swap for the HR20-700 on his truck and voluntarily agreed to pick one up and come back to install it 8am tomorrow. I did not lose any recorded programs....I am a happy camper!!


You are swapping receivers and did not lose your recordings? I was told that's impossible as all recordings are tied to the receiver that recorded them. Are you saying there is a way to retain your old recordings with a receiver swap or am I misunderstanding your post? Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

topgun80 said:


> You are swapping receivers and did not lose your recordings? I was told that's impossible as all recordings are tied to the receiver that recorded them. Are you saying there is a way to retain your old recordings with a receiver swap or am I misunderstanding your post? Thanks.


Not sure what is meant by not losing any recordings, but you cannot swap out a receiver and retain the recordings from the old receiver. Even if you are using an eSATA drive, the recordings that were made via the old receiver cannot be played back on the new receiver.

- Merg


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Sim-X said:


> There is a reason DTV has a "F" rating with BBB - I like there service but they suck when it comes to customer service. I want to upgrade my boxes to the 24's series and they want me to dish out over $850 to upgrade 4 boxes and install MRV. I just paid $500 in lease fee's last fall. I think they would cut me a fair deal, but they could care less. Whoever is sitting at the top coming up with dtv's policy's needs to be fired. When I had comcast I could have swapped out my box every week and they wouldn't have cared at all. It also sounds like it is hit or miss getting them to turn MRV video without setting up a deca install. I got lucky and they did it no questions asked through e-care. Just shows how big of idiots are in charge at DirecTV. I thought Sprint use to be bad, but they have improved greatly over the years. DirecTV wins the worst customer service award hands down at least for me.


waaaaa you paid $X in lease fees just like every other person out there. Unless your out of contract then they have absolutely NO reason to cut you a deal in upgrading your box's. If they cut deals for everyone all the time to upgrade box's for free then we would all see DirecTV out of business quick. 
Coments like this just show how little many people understand the simple practices of running a business. They are not a Non-Protif organization btw.

Yeah with comcast they would swap out ur box every week b/c u'd be getting a refurb one that does the exact same thing as the one before. DirecTV doesn't work that way and I'm glad for it. B/c of this we get new stuff wayyyyy more than comcast and Time Warner do.

But if you like the Comcast so much then by all means go back and enjoy the lack of features they have over there while your at it.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> When was the last time someone who was using windows 7 beta was able to use it?


Funny enough me today! I was futzing around with an idea to actually finally use directv2pc, but since I use a mac I was going to mess around in VMware a bit. All of this just brought back horrible memories of why I never really bothered with it. Besides not supporting multiple monitors the pretty extreme specs were always a no go for something I just wanted as a secondary box to put on a screen in an office.

Anyways, one of my old vmware setups was Windows 7 beta. I ran it by accident and it let me log in and run it just fine. It did tell me it was not genuine but other than that no problems. Struck me as a little odd.. but whatever, so to answer your question. 

As for the OP, it seems like his real goal was to try and come up with a convoluted plan to get a couple of 24s. People get the sweet taste of giving from customer retention and they went to go to that well all the time. I have a family member who I told about customer retention a long time ago and now every time they have any issue or problem they want to go to them. I have to instruct them it is not necessary in circumstances nor is it wise.

I would say since the thing was in beta, due diligence on those who wish to keep using it would be wise. Being upset because a brand new feature brought him a tech who was not experienced with it seems a bit of an unreasonable position to take.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

docderwood said:


> Sorry, this is Directv's fault. The customer should not have to research the internet to find what "script" THEY need to read from to get MRV activated on their own network instead of DECA.
> 
> Even with the "SCRIPT" provided by this forum, it still took me 3 or 4 calls to do this.
> 
> The product they provide is good, but calling them inevitably turns into a very frustrating experience very fast.


I agree that in a general sense Directv managed this very poorly.

That being said the beta and people using their own equipment was not even a supported thing and will not be supported. So people doing that have to have some knowledge and understanding to get to that point. It didn't happen accidently, and it didn't happen at the hands of any directv tech or rep.

The point being while it is clear D* handled support on this poorly, in this particular circumstance people should be required do to their own diligence given it was beta going to an unsupported set up. My problem is even with the due diligence it was a painful process.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Not sure what is meant by not losing any recordings, but you cannot swap out a receiver and retain the recordings from the old receiver. Even if you are using an eSATA drive, the recordings that were made via the old receiver cannot be played back on the new receiver.
> 
> - Merg


That's what I thought but DTV needs to change that, it wouldn't cost them anything to change the software to allow playback on different receivers.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

topgun80 said:


> That's what I thought but DTV needs to change that, it wouldn't cost them anything to change the software to allow playback on different receivers.


One of the top wishlist items...

- Merg


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

topgun80 said:


> That's what I thought but DTV needs to change that, it wouldn't cost them anything to change the software to allow playback on different receivers.


Umm wrong on that. It would cost them $$ in devoting engineers/programers to spend time on adding that to the software in the box's. Which in turn would take away from other mroe important things.
Though I agree I wish they could change it, but it would cost them in the end to do so.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well it might cost them a couple hours wages for a slow programmer. I do know on the old owned DirectTivo receivers a simple script did just what we are talking about.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Trust me, MANY folks expressed their view on the $3/month charge to DirecTV upper management. Basically they said that other providers charge for MRV, either as a seperate charge or include it in some higher level programming packages. Since DirecTV's out there to make money and they saw others charging for the same function they decided on that $3 charge. 

Frankly it's going to take DirecTV MANY months at that $3/month to make up how much they spend on installing 'Connected Home'/DECA at my home. It took a SWiM16, 7 DECA's, two power inserters and three spiltters, I've seen the SWiM16 alone running in the $300 price range.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

docderwood said:


> Sorry, this is Directv's fault. The customer should not have to research the internet to find what "script" THEY need to read from to get MRV activated on their own network instead of DECA.
> 
> Even with the "SCRIPT" provided by this forum, it still took me 3 or 4 calls to do this.
> 
> The product they provide is good, but calling them inevitably turns into a very frustrating experience very fast.


I'd be interested in how many customers that aren't on this board knew the public beta existed. The average customer never goes into the menus that you had to to opt-in. More probably had their boxes connected to their network, but probably still not your average customer.

There are aspects of the MRV rollout that was badly handled (either by install contractors or DirecTV), but this was a special scenario.


----------

